# puxar por alguém



## La_karencita

olá eu estou aprendendo português e estou lendo um romance... numa parte do romance falam :
Pois se estão a puxar por mim!...​- Homem, ninguém puxou por você, disse severamente Amaro.
nessa parte, há uma fofoca sobre um padre chamado Brito e ele é quem diz isso. Não sei, o qué é exactamente o que se quer dizer já que eu compreendo q puxar é "halar, arrancar" em espanhol. Obrigada, e de havê-los, corrijam os erros!


----------



## Tomby

Não sei o contexto, mas talvez signifique que "_estan luchando (esforzando) por mi_" / "_nadie se esforzó por ti (vos)_".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

_'Puxar por alguém'_ é estimulá-lo a fazer alguma coisa. Neste caso, o mais provável é que a pessoa se sinta provocada e com necessidade de responder à provocação, de falar de alguma coisa que não queria. É como se a pessoa dissesse _'Pois se me fazem falar...'_


----------



## La_karencita

Carfer said:


> _'Puxar por alguém'_ é estimulá-lo a fazer alguma coisa. Neste caso, o mais provável é que a pessoa se sinta provocada e com necessidade de responder à provocação, de falar de alguma coisa que não queria. É como se a pessoa dissesse _'Pois se me fazem falar...'_


 Muito obrigada Carter! ajudou-me demais! vocês são muito legais! Eu gosto muito desse site! (corrijam se há erros por favor!)


----------



## Vanda

> Homem, ninguém puxou por você, disse severamente Amaro.


Nós usamos a expressão para dizer que ninguém da família saiu-se igual àquela pessoa. Por exemplo, um filho que é a cara do pai, dizemos: puxou o pai. Uma filha que tem a personalidade da mãe: puxou a mãe. 
Como não sei o história toda da sua frase, eu entenderia como nós a usamos: parecer com.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

E também temos a expressão "puxar pela memória", no sentido de forçar a memória para lembrar algo.


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Y como se dice en español, esto?
"Puxar por alguém".

Gracias!


----------



## anaczz

Esse trechinho é do Crime do Padre Amaro*, de Eça de Queiroz  e, no caso, tem o sentido que o Carfer apontou, provocá-lo, fazê-lo dizer coisas indevidas (uma blasfêmia).


*Ai, velhos tempos de teatro escolar! Ainda lembro algumas falas...


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Olá,

Então ninguém me responde? 
Como se diz em espanhol "puxar por alguém"?

Obrigado
Sofia


----------



## willy2008

Sofia_Santos said:


> Olá,
> 
> Então ninguém me responde?
> Como se diz em espanhol "puxar por alguém"?
> 
> Obrigado
> Sofia


 
Puxar por alguém es *alentar a alguien* a hacer algo.


----------



## Colombattis

Eu puxo por Fluminense!?


----------



## anaczz

Colombattis said:


> Eu puxo por Fluminense!?



Não, normalmente, você torce pelo fluminense!


----------



## rouelle

Hola:
En este contexto ¿qué significa "puxar por nós"? No tiene el sentido de nada de lo que indican ustedes en los posts de aquí encima, parece que quiera decir algo negativo:
"Depois apanhámos longos troços de estrada a subir e a descer. *Puxou por nós*, mas tínhamos alomoçado bem! A paisagem era bonita e o dia lindo reforçava-a".
¿será: nos dejó exhaustos o algo así?


----------



## pfaa09

Exigir um esforço extra.
As dificuldades da estrada exigiu um esforço maior de nossa parte, puxou por nós, obrigou-nos a um esforço suplementar.
É melhor uma estrada recta, sem subidas e descidas.


----------



## rouelle

Muchas gracias pfaa09  !


----------



## Nooj

> O objetivo fundamental desta visita (de um homem político a uma festa/concerto) é puxar por aquilo que hoje inquieta milhoes de portugueses, en termos de situaçao social, política, de uma vida cara que dispara cada vez mais.



Neste caso, puxar por também pode significar 'exigir um um esforço extra'?


----------



## Carfer

Não creio e também não vejo bem o que '_puxar_' possa querer dizer nesse contexto. Na sua interpretação, quereria então dizer que foi pedir mais sacrifícios numa festa? Não faz sentido, não é plausível.
Deduz-se que o que inquieta milhões de portugueses é a situação social e política e a vida cada vez mais cara. Não me custa a conceber que um político vá a uma iniciativa político-partidária (que frequentemente incluem festas e concertos) apelar à reacção e a uma maior combatividade dos afectados por esse estado de coisas. É a única coisa que me parece lógica, natural e provável, assim, sem mais.
Se assim for, '_puxar por_' significa '_incentivar', _mas o autor não estava dispensado de dizer o quê, de especificar concretamente a que é que o político apelou, em vez de nos fazer gastar os miolos a tentar deslindar os meandros desses '_em termos de_'.


----------

